# Saturday JEOPARDY



## luckytrim (Mar 24, 2018)

[FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]Saturday  JEOPARDY[/FONT]
[/FONT]
   Highlight between the brackets to see the "question"........  

JEOPARDY – COUNTRY MUSIC
1. ($400) - President Bush kept cassettes  of this group's music in his briefcase to play in  his limousine:
_"Elvira /
Elvira /
My heart's on  fire, for /
Elvira..."
_[ who are the Oak Ridge Boys ?    ]
2. ($1200) – “There’s a Tear in my Beer” was a recording by this singer  and his long-deceased father...
[  who is Hank Williams Jr. ?     ]
3. ($2000) - After playing Goober on "Mayberry, R.F.D.", George Lindsey  became a regular on this country show in 1972
[ what is “Hee-Haw” ?   ]

Double JEOPARDY - WORLD RELIGION
4.($800) – He’s the leader of the Unification Church...
[ who is Reverend Sung Yung Moon ?     ]
5. ($2400) – His reign as pope was the shortest in modern  history
[ who is Pope John Paul ?     ]
6. ($4000) - Adopted in 1530, the Augsburg Confession is the basic  profession of beliefs of this denomination
[ what is Lutheranism ?    ]
Final JEOPARDY – Foreign Words & Phrases
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
It’s a German word,  describing a noisy or mischievous spirit...
[ what is Poltergeist ?    ]
 







[/FONT]
[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------

